# How big should chest logo be printed on a t-shirt?



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

How big should a chest logo be on a 3XL shirt? On a large or Xlarge I would normally go 4" x 4" or 4-1/2" x 4-1/2". Should I go larger on the bigger shirt?

I am also curious in how others locate chest logos. I place the center of the design at the intersection of the collar seam and the center of the arm hole but it does not always look correct.

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

I use the same size graphic for all sizes. Maybe bump it up to six inches if you like. Normally I try to keep my left chest designs to about 4 inches. I place mine even with the bottom of the arm hole. About 10cm off center.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I do the same as Stan. However, I let the customer know in case his big boys and girls want a larger logo. When I tell them it'll be another cost they usually say forget it. 

You can turn your screen around and do 4 inch on one side and 5 or 6 inch on the other. 

I hate left chest logos. I think I'm going to start charging more if they want a left chest. Say, $10 more for a left chest, compared to a full front. LOL.


----------



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

Stan,

This might be a dumb questions but better safe than sorry...
I am assuming that you the bottom of the design is at the bottom of the arm hole and the left side of the design is 10 cm off center. Correct?

Thanks agin for the feedback!


----------



## freezermink (Jun 30, 2009)

when i'm second guessing myself about placement i'll sometimes put one of the blank shirts on, look in a mirror and place a piece of 3"x3" tape where i think the logo should be, then take it off and throw the shirt on the platen, measure it out and print. i understand it doesn't really help if you're looking for the 4xl placement and you're not a 4xl, but it works for normal sizes.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I go 4 finger widths down from the neck seam and then 3/4 finger widths in from the center of the shirt. That is where the top left part of the logo starts, as you look at the shirt whilst it is on a table


----------



## bshop84 (Aug 2, 2012)

I was going to start a new thread, but I might as well post in here. I was wondering.. If I made a design that I want to print on a shirt, would I use the same size design for all sizes of shirts? What is the general method here? Do most people use the same size graphic on an XXL shirt as a small, or do they make a bigger graphic for the XXL shirts?


----------

